

Most Painful Toy Hack Ever  - NIL8
http://www.harcoslabs.com/mostpainful.html
I'm guessing this is the type of stuff you can do with your first round of VC money.
======
RyanDScott
Reminds me of The Alliance by Gerald Lund. Pretty soon we'll all be implanted
with these things to inhibit bad behavior like over-eating, unsightly public
acts of nasal cleansing, or being stupid.

~~~
nazgulnarsil
or, you know, thoughtcrime _BZZZZ_ ARGG

~~~
NIL8
Here's their youtube video of the ultimate employee control device.

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kofSYRB-
vh4&feature=playe...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kofSYRB-
vh4&feature=player_embedded)

------
imd
Reminds me of The Terminal Man, especially the line:

"I would assume that extended use would cause you to slowly condition yourself
to keep your brainwaves at a low frequency, probably impeding concentration
and cognition."

Of course, The Terminal Man had the opposite set-up: when he became agitated,
his pleasure center was stimulated, and he calmed down again. This conditioned
his brain to become agitated again, so it got another injection of pleasure,
until he was constantly agitated/pleasured.

------
NIL8
Did you check out the chain dart gun hack? One office gun to rule them all!

<http://harcoslabs.com/Chaingun.html>

~~~
nazgulnarsil
I want to paint the newer sniper rifle. it's just so freaking awesome looking.
[http://www.hasbro.com/nerf/en-
US/shop/details.cfm?guid=95A54...](http://www.hasbro.com/nerf/en-
US/shop/details.cfm?guid=95A5406A-19B9-F369-1056-599796F84BA9&product_id=26310&src=endeca)

bolt action and magazine fed? with the right mods and paint it could look like
a sweet steampunk rifle.

~~~
NIL8
I didn't know they made that. Wow! That's amazing. Adding that to wish list
right now.

------
coryl
That looks fun, someone should design a whole line of shock-punishment
products lol.

------
d_c
The video is, eeerm, well worth your time. ;)

------
raintrees
ala Matt & Trey's clipper chip...

------
devin
Hilarious video. Well worth a watch.

